# Question to fellow DA members



## Legendary Sidekick (Sep 3, 2015)

Is DeviantArt purposely spamming members with a file called sugr.swf? And if so, does anyone know why? I tried looking that up, but my Google search only led me to DA links. I did find an awesome Sugar Rush / Mario Kart illustration because of my search, but when I faved the art, DA put 42 sugr.swf filed in my download folder. So that sucked.


----------



## Ireth (Sep 3, 2015)

I haven't noticed anything of the sort.  I'll keep an eye out for it though!


----------



## Devor (Sep 3, 2015)

Google tells me that an (.swf) file is for Adobe's Shockwave Flash.  You could try deleting/reloading Adobe Flash to see if that solves the problem.

There's no way this is intentional.  I doubt the program is malicious, but still, I wouldn't open them.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Sep 3, 2015)

Yeah, maybe a flash update would work then. It's really weird looking on a Mac with the latest OS. You literally see little symbols jump off the web page and into your download folder. It looks extra scary when dozens jump off the page at once!


----------



## Penpilot (Sep 3, 2015)

Beware. .swf files can contain trojan malware. Some adverts display via .swf so it's simple enough to have an advert run on your system and boom the horse opens up and all the tiny naughty Greeks come out to sack your city while you're busy admiring the pretty ad. 

I would suggest you run your virus scanner and see what it says about mister sugr.swf. I could be nothing, but it sounds odd that it would download into your downloads folder. Usually they'd end up in your cache.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Sep 3, 2015)

They went from the download folder to the trash. No way I'm opening those things. If there's one thing I can't stand, it's tiny people coming out of a trojan horse… or rocking horse!*

*Fast forward to 5:00. Watch first; hate me later.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Sep 3, 2015)

By the way, when linking the GI Joe cartoon, I got the same sugr.swf file from the Daily Motion site, so it's not DA at all. I believe Devor is right that it was Flash-related. I updated Flash and browsed DA, and no weird file jumped in my download folder. I guess that happened whenever a site tried to play a Flash video (those little advertisements).


----------



## Ireth (Sep 3, 2015)

Well, that explains why I haven't seen anything like that. AdBlock is my friend. ^^


----------



## skip.knox (Sep 4, 2015)

Make sure you tell Google to search for sugr.swf (no 'a' in the file name). I found this
https://discussions.apple.com/thread/7135903?start=15&tstart=0


----------

